# [BUG] 5.18 seems completely broken



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

I updated to 5.18 today and now nothing works. If I go into the preferences, select output device as usual and hit check levels then the level meters do nothing except sit at the noise floor. I then hit complete, the meters continue running and all buttons are now greyed out. Application is basically broken now and has to be restarted. Log file says


```
Jan 05, 2017 11:59:48 AM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW V5.18 running JRE 1.8.0_102 32-bit on Windows 8.1
Jan 05, 2017 11:59:51 AM com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver <clinit>
INFO: Loaded jasiohost.dll
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at roomeqwizard.xB.k(Unknown Source)
	at roomeqwizard.xB.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at roomeqwizard.vF.¥(Unknown Source)
	at roomeqwizard.vF.B(Unknown Source)
	at roomeqwizard.vF$37.X(Unknown Source)
	at roomeqwizard.vF$37.doInBackground(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingworker.SwingWorker$1.call(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.FutureTask.run(Unknown Source)
	at org.jdesktop.swingworker.SwingWorker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```
I am using an ASIO driver (motu 1248), worked fine with the penultimate 5.17 beta.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Matt (John),

Perhaps related ( or not ), I find 5.17 will also freeze & become non-responsive ( under quite similar test procedures ) if one launches REW and attempts to use the laptops builtin sound-card (with nothing plugged into the 1/8" input ) after the meters window gets opened. 

- Typically, one would only use REW in this limited way to perhaps playback a tone and check its level ( as an example ).

- REW does in fact warn ( with a dialog box ) the user that there's a sound-card error ( on the input side ) in these situations ( when it opens up ) .

- I run Windows 8.1Pro on a older Dell laptop.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Matt, looks like a build error for the Windows versions. I have rebuilt them, please try downloading and installing again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Earl, some soundcards will not provide data if nothing is plugged into the jack. Not much REW can do about that, besides telling you there's a problem.


----------



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Matt, looks like a build error for the Windows versions. I have rebuilt them, please try downloading and installing again.


thanks, seems ok now.


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

With 5.18, I am unable to launch the program. I open it, and cpu usage drops to 0 and it freezes. Is this a known problem for windows? I have reinstalled it twice to no avail.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, haven't had any reports of anything like that. What is displayed? Is there anything in the log files? They are in the REW folder of your home directory.


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

This is all that is in the logs: 

Jan 07, 2017 1:48:26 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW V5.18 running JRE 1.8.0_102 32-bit on Windows 10


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Nothing untoward there. So what gets displayed? Do you see the main window?


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

It loads up the main screen, Cpu usage goes to 0%, and after that happens, I cannot access any of the options. In order for me to close it, I have to end the task.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Only thing I can think of is that some modal dialog is appearing behind the main screen, so you can't interact with the main screen as the dialog has focus. Would expect some kind of bong or other sound if you tried to do anything in that case. If it is that you might be able to make the dialog visible by clicking on the right end of the taskbar to minimise all windows then click on the REW taskbar icon to bring it up again, if there is a modal dialog it may then appear in front. If that doesn't work try hitting Enter or the space bar after REW starts up, if there is a dialog under it that should select the button that has default focus.


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfortunately, none of your suggestions worked. For a split second when I open the program, i can click something, but then everything freezes and CPU usage drops to 0.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Quite a puzzle. Could try deleting the preferences in case something in there is causing a problem, would need to use regedit and delete the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\roomeqwizard

Have you had previous versions of REW running OK?


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

Previous versions were fine, until it asked me to update. I didnt, as I couldnt even click confirm or decline, and my current situation began. I then updated to the current version by reinstalling the software several times. Your previous suggestion did not seem to fix the issue.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

So the problem started when the previous version (5.17?) brought up the dialog about a new version being available? That version stopped working from then on?

A couple of seconds after starting up REW checks to see what audio devices are available, it sounds as if things might be coming to a halt at that point. If the preferences node was removed then it wouldn't be trying to reselect any previous devices, just using whatever are the default for the OS. Not sure what could block that activity. Are you using a UMIK? If you are, does it make any difference if you disconnect it? Is audio otherwise working normally on the PC? Does waiting a few minutes make any difference?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thought of another way to check for hidden dialogs, use Alt+Tab to go through all available windows/dialogs.


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

Ya, that didnt do anything. Im kind of bumming, I just finished fine tuning some stuff and wanted to see if it was an improvement or not


----------



## Roughroom (Dec 14, 2016)

I restarted my computer a few times. It seems to be working now.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm. Wonder if the Focusrite's ASIO driver had crashed somehow? Anyhow, glad it is working again.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

I have had issues in the past when trying to use the ASIO4ALL driver with a Focusrite interface, but no problems when using the Focusrite driver.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Roughroom's problems ( symptoms ) seem consistent with a DAW user treating his soundcards ASIO driver as if it's multiclient ( & I doubt that it is ).


----------

